# What happens when your mind isn't on task



## JowGaWolf (Jul 25, 2016)

I guess sparring is like any other thing that I do; and some days are just bad days no matter what.
I knew what I needed to do but just couldn't get into it so I got crushed and ate a lot of punches. I'm the one in the red head gear.

Face Blocking Works Video


----------



## Deleted member 34973 (Jul 25, 2016)

It looks as if you had something on your mind. I have watched several of your vids and this one does appear to be just that, a bad day. 

Keep up the training and sharing your vids.


----------



## ShawnP (Jul 25, 2016)

i have never seen anyone throw full circular arm punches like that before, is that part of your style of MAs or just from exhaustion?


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jul 25, 2016)

ShawnP said:


> i have never seen anyone throw full circular arm punches like that before, is that part of your style of MAs or just from exhaustion?


It's part of our style.  Here's my Sifu explaining how one of those big punches works.


----------



## ShawnP (Jul 25, 2016)

ughh, that is interesting and looks very difficult to do/perfect. thanks for the video.


----------



## Azulx (Jul 25, 2016)

@JowGaWolf Your sparring is the complete opposite of mine. I saw around 2 kicks thrown ,as you will see about 2 punches thrown in my videos lol. Your videos are incredibly interesting to watch. Especially those circular punches, I have never seen anything like that.It would be great if I ever had teh chance to spar a JowGa practitioner. I have a question about the low kicks, can you throw those with power? They are to the knee area and that seems quite dangerous to be trying to buckle your opponents knee during sparring.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 25, 2016)

Remember when we were discussing historical circular punches vs straight?

One or the things mentioned was that they don't work unless your head is off line because you will get your face mashed in by straight punches.

The head even goes off line in the kata.






Should you two both remain constant in approach he will constantly bash you. As he is creating the better angles.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jul 25, 2016)

drop bear said:


> Remember when we were discussing historical circular punches vs straight?
> 
> One or the things mentioned was that they don't work unless your head is off line because you will get your face mashed in by straight punches.
> 
> ...


everything you analyzed is correct. And I should have taken angles as demonstrated.  The only time angles aren't taken is when the opponent retreats staight back and continues that direction


----------



## Red Sun (Jul 25, 2016)

Mad respect for posting a vid of yourself getting beaten up


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jul 25, 2016)

Red Sun said:


> Mad respect for posting a vid of yourself getting beaten up


Thanks. I don't mind showing my bad sparring days.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 25, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> I guess sparring is like any other thing that I do; and some days are just bad days no matter what.
> I knew what I needed to do but just couldn't get into it so I got crushed and ate a lot of punches. I'm the one in the red head gear.
> 
> Face Blocking Works Video


Is your right hand broken, or something?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 26, 2016)

OK, let me re-phrase that. If you threw a jabs and back knuckles off the lead hand, you would fair much better.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jul 26, 2016)

Touch Of Death said:


> OK, let me re-phrase that. If you threw a jabs and back knuckles off the lead hand, you would fair much better.


lol I threw one jab doesn't that count. lol.


----------



## geezer (Jul 26, 2016)

Even when on the losing end, you did a pretty good job covering and protecting. And like Red Sun said, _respect _ for posting the less flattering clips as well as the good stuff. That's proof in my book that you are not a "BS-er". 

So now I think everybody here will join me in shouting: *Re-match, re-match, re-match...... 
*


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jul 27, 2016)

geezer said:


> Even when on the losing end, you did a pretty good job covering and protecting. And like Red Sun said, _respect _ for posting the less flattering clips as well as the good stuff. That's proof in my book that you are not a "BS-er".
> 
> So now I think everybody here will join me in shouting: *Re-match, re-match, re-match...... *


Rematch in 1 week from today.  I watched the other instructor spar against my brother and it appears he has thrown away his Kung Fu and hasn't reached a level where he is comfortable with using the basics. This means that I have to fight him in a way that will force him to get rid of those pawing crosses that he throws.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jul 31, 2016)

4 more days until the re-match.  Time for me to mentally get into the zone and focused this time.  The other instructor has already told me that he has been studying my videos.  It should be a good one that may require a 1 minute round instead of a 30 second round.


----------

